# PSMF LOG



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Started PSMF a little over a week ago. Started at 118kg. I did many basic mistakes like not weighting myself at the same time of the day, using a scale with large variables, having too high volume training, and not eating properly. Despite all that, I weighed in at 112,8kg this morning.

My workout schedule consists of 45min-1 hour walks every morning, and Ice Cream Fitness training program 3x times a week (albeit with slight modifications, since my mobility is to weak to do squats currently).

Supplements: Caffeine, Epinephrine, Aspirin, Green Tea Extract, Magnesium, Calcium, K2 Vitamins, Multivitamins.

Measurements:

Height: 196cm
Weight: 112,8kg
Around waist: 106cm
Around lower waist: 111cm
Chest: 111cm
Right Leg: 63 cm
Left Leg: 61cm

I will be updating the measurements biweekly, but updating the weight daily.

Some pictures:

Front


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Back


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

That`s for pictures. Will log diet everyday, training everything. Hope this journey teaches me a lot, and makes me archive my goals. Hope it also becomes a motivation for all you fat blokes around the world.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Day 1 (Of this log, not of PSMF), Weight: 112,3kg (-0,5kg from yesterday, -5,7kg from beginning)

Feeling fine. Drinking a lot of water, and drinking a lot of coffee, but even when I am not, I am not feeling major hunger pains. Drank my protein shake and 400g of tomatoes with a little onion. I am out for some light cardio. Going to start lifting (again) on Monday.

I`ll be eating 1054 calories (174g protein, 19g carb, and 31,2g of fat). Super highn protein, carbs under twenty, and not too many fats is the best way to run this. You keep muscles, not hungry, and keep your hormones in check.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

really don't get why you are running such a severe and restrictive diet. You'd be better off just eating in a deficit and making sure you're getting adequate amounts of protein and fats.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

ILLBehaviour said:


> really don't get why you are running such a severe and restrictive diet. You'd be better off just eating in a deficit and making sure you're getting adequate amounts of protein and fats.


 Definitely agree with this. Such drastic diets are extremely difficult long term and lead to binge eating quite a lot of the time from my experience.

Coming down from near 22 stone I have tried many different ways but my best results have come from a decent deficit with adequate protein and rest made up of carbs and fats. This sort of diet teaches you very little about what works best for you imo.

However good luck even if you decide to keep at it and good on you for giving something a go.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Agreed, 1000cals a day is completely unnecessary tbh mate (and will likely drive you mental.)

High protein, low carb AND low fat certainly isn't the way to keep your hormones in check either, fat is very important.

I understand you want to lose weight and want to lose it quickly, but what you've proposed isn't sustainable.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Ares said:


> Agreed, 1000cals a day is completely unnecessary tbh mate (and will likely drive you mental.)
> 
> High protein, low carb AND low fat certainly isn't the way to keep your hormones in check either, fat is very important.
> 
> I understand you want to lose weight and want to lose it quickly, but what you've proposed isn't sustainable.


 Hmm, I think it`s possible. One of my friends did it this way. He was on 1200 calories-ish with super high protein, very low carb, and a little higher fats. He got in really good shape in 12 weeks. I have read Lyle Mcdonald`s book on this topic, and I have talked with other people who have done it this way.

Even if I (a few days or weeks from now) find out that the diet is too hard, then I will just transfer over to a minus 500-700 calories a day diet.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Flipper said:


> Definitely agree with this. Such drastic diets are extremely difficult long term and lead to binge eating quite a lot of the time from my experience.
> 
> Coming down from near 22 stone I have tried many different ways but my best results have come from a decent deficit with adequate protein and rest made up of carbs and fats. This sort of diet teaches you very little about what works best for you imo.
> 
> However good luck even if you decide to keep at it and good on you for giving something a go.


 Thanks for the supports mate. Yeah - Even if I find it hard to stay on a few weeks from now, I can just switch on to a "normal diet". So long, so good.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Day 2 - Weight: 111,7kg (-0,6kg from yesterday, -6,3kg from the beginning)

Felt fine. No hunger pains. I have realized that a lot of time I was eating, I was not eating because I was hungry, but because I wanted to feel the taste of food.

I am off to the gym now.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

I think the PSMF diet works, and I want to prove it to everyone. The only other person who has done it, is a guy on the bodybuilding forum (http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=160759021).

I think as long you have discipline, motivation, and eca stack, you can do it.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

RncBrah said:


> I think the PSMF diet works, and I want to prove it to everyone. The only other person who has done it, is a guy on the bodybuilding forum (http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=160759021).
> 
> I think as long you have discipline, motivation, and eca stack, you can do it.


 people know that I works and that is not the only guy that's ever done that diet, loads of people have used it, lol.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

RncBrah said:


> Hmm, I think it`s possible. One of my friends did it this way. He was on 1200 calories-ish with super high protein, very low carb, and a little higher fats. He got in really good shape in 12 weeks. I have read Lyle Mcdonald`s book on this topic, and I have talked with other people who have done it this way.
> 
> Even if I (a few days or weeks from now) find out that the diet is too hard, then I will just transfer over to a minus 500-700 calories a day diet.


 It's starvation mode, so it's definitely going to cause weight loss. I'm not trying to discourage you by the way mate, will be very interesting to see how you get on.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> people know that I works and that is not the only guy that's ever done that diet, loads of people have used it, lol.


 He is the only guy online who has a log and pictures to prove it. I have yet to find another person.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Something I forgot to mention. Before I went to the gym I weighted in at 111,7kg, and that was what I reported. But when I came home from the gym, I did not go and eat/drink water, but I weighted myself, and I weighted in at 111,2 kg! Weird.

I think I can drop below 100kg in this year.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Day 3 - Weight: 110,8 (-0,9kg from yesterday, -7,2kg from the beginning)

I went off the plan a little today. Ate whole eggs instead of chicken breast since I wanted. I ate about 200 calories more, and more fats. No hunger pains. Drank a lot of coffee also. Good day.

I am off to the gym now.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

By the way guys, what will you estimate my bodyfat percetage to be based on the pictures? And how much weight do you think I would have to loose before I am "skinny-ripped", and thus can start bulking. Around 90kg? Or lower than that - around 85kg?

And do you guys think that my goal of being below 100kg this year is archivable?

Anyways, I am off to the gym now. Doing an extra session with legs + arms + shoulders.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

your weight that you need to be when "skinny ripped" will depend on your training history, how much muscle your actually carrying, but your tall so maybe 75kg?

can you get under 100kg this year? only you will know


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

J** said:


> your weight that you need to be when "skinny ripped" will depend on your training history, how much muscle your actually carrying, but your tall so maybe 75kg?
> 
> can you get under 100kg this year? only you will know


 If I have 35% bodyfay, it will put my LBM at 77kg. So no - 75kg is me without any fat and a little muscles.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

RncBrah said:


> If I have 35% bodyfay, it will put my LBM at 77kg. So no - 75kg is me without any fat and a little muscles.


 I'm about the same height as you, 8% BF & 78kg and i'm probably what would be considered skinny ripped i.e veins 24/7


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

J** said:


> I'm about the same height as you, 8% BF & 78kg and i'm probably what would be considered skinny ripped i.e veins 24/7


 Do you mind taking a picture? and you are 196 cm tall?


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

My mom made some delicious pizza, and did not eat a single slice. I have promised myself to have a good meal the day I dip below 100kg.

Off to the bed in a few hours. Going to watch Badr vs Verhoeven tomorrow (replay).


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

f**k THAT WAS BULLSHIT. I hope for a better fight in the rematch. I think Badr was winning until his arm got f**ked up.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Forgot to post my weight:

Day 4: 110,8 (the same as yesterday)

Note: Not sure why my weight stalled. I am sure it will go down tomorrow.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Day 5: 111,8 (+1kg from yesterday, -6,2kg from the beginning).

Note: Not sure why I weigh more? I am in a big caloric deficit. The only difference was that I ate a big bowl of vegetables with an insane amount of salt. Anyways, maybe water? Who knows, I am in a caloric deficit anyway.


----------



## RncBrah (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry, have not had any internet connection in the last days, but I am down to 108kg! Totally down 10kg now! Its much easier to walk and I feel much better. Hopefully under 100kg soon.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

RncBrah said:


> Sorry, have not had any internet connection in the last days, but I am down to 108kg! Totally down 10kg now! Its much easier to walk and I feel much better. Hopefully under 100kg soon.


 Bro.....Best advice I can give you is to not cut calories as much as you are.

I ended up in a vicious circle of yo-yo dieting and weight gain, cutting severe amounts of calories in order to lose weight quickly, then piling it all back on once I started eating normally again.

For a good few months I was surviving on sandwich meats and a can of tuna a day. Yeah, I lost weight quickly, but when I started eating even 1500 cals ED, I started putting weight back on at an alarming rate. I put 3 stone on in about 2 and a half weeks once. Now im the heaviest I have ever been and im just starting to realise where I went wrong.

Dont make the same mistakes, lose the fat at a normal rate.


----------

